# Remote delays and double presses



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

My new bolts remote frequently has long delays as well as frequent double presses after a single button press. I haven't wall-mounted my bolt yet i don't know if that has a chance of improving problem. Im wall mounting Bolt so I can keep the lid off and keep my bolt silent. Is there other troubleshooting I can do?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Very common problem, and all of my boxes (three Bolts, a S3, and a THD) have suffered with this from time to time. It happens with both stock TiVo IR and RF remotes, as well as multiple Sony IR universal remotes. I don't think I have seen it yet on my Mini, but I really do not watch that box very much.

Although it does not happen all the time, or even every day, some times the problem is VERY bad, where the Bolts seem to store up 5-10 multiple button-pushes (even though the remote button was only pushed ONCE), and then just go absolutely nuts for a few seconds when they start responding again.

My impression is that the Bolts all suffer from this problem worse than the older boxes do, but no way for me to be sure about that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> Very common problem, and all of my boxes (three Bolts, a S3, and a THD) have suffered with this from time to time. It happens with both stock TiVo IR and RF remotes, as well as multiple Sony IR universal remotes. I don't think I have seen it yet on my Mini, but I really do not watch that box very much.
> 
> Although it does not happen all the time, or even every day, some times the problem is VERY bad, where the Bolts seem to store up 5-10 multiple button-pushes (even though the remote button was only pushed ONCE), and then just go absolutely nuts for a few seconds when they start responding again.
> 
> My impression is that the Bolts all suffer from this problem worse than the older boxes do, but no way for me to be sure about that.


Happens with my new Bolt; does not happen with a Roamio or Series 2.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I recall this happening to a somewhat lesser degree on my Romeo but not lately. Lately and for a long time now my Romeo has been solid wish I could say the same for new Bolt.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I see this often on my Bolt. Seems more recent than in the first year I had it. Seems more after the Rovi conversion. Maybe something with Rovi data?


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't have a Bolt but I do have a Roamio OTA in the living room and a mini in the bedroom. I was having the issue on the Roamio OTA and called Tivo. They sent out a new remote that actually solved the problem. I wasn't expecting it to but it did. Now over 6 months later I am having the problem on the mini. So it does happen on minis also. Living with it for now since it only happens about 3 times per week.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I was about to post this same issue. I use RF. There can be a delay before the Bolt responds, followed by a reaction as if I had pressed keys on the remote several times. (For instance, down arrow through a list.)

This does NOT appear to me to be queued remote presses - it's a pause after a single keypress, followed by the overreaction.

I've observed the yellow light on the TiVo behaves strangely when this happens.

Normally the Bolt responds with a strong yellow light when it detects a key. But when things are going wrong, there's a pause, then a barely visible flicker when the Bolt overreacts as if I'd pressed the key several times.

In addition, sometimes I see my remote flash red instead of yellow, meaning it is switching to IR for a moment. The Bolt doesn't respond, because I don't bother pointing the remote at the TiVo. I guess the RF connection is briefly lost, and I have no idea whether the fault is in the remote or the Bolt - though I think it's the Bolt.

I've found that power cycling the Bolt fixes the problem, at least for a few days or even a week or two. Not a simple Restart - a full reboot by pulling out the power cable.

So, my guess is the problem is with the RF receiver in the Bolt, which is only reset fully when power is cut briefly. Whether it's a separate problem when the remote switches to RF, or the remote's reaction to a problem in the Bolt's RF receiver, perhaps time will make more evident.

Maybe in all cases, the RF receiver in the Bolt loses the connection briefly, and when it reconnects things go briefly haywire. If the Bolt is supposed to respond to the remote, perhaps the remote retries a few times if the Bolt doesn't respond quickly enough?

This theory could also explain the flickering light on the Bolt. When we press a key, we are probably relatively hamfisted - resulting in a strong yellow light as the signal that is sent might last as long as hold the key. But I'd imagine when the remote is retrying, it issues signals really quickly, and those result in faint flickers as they are received quickly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've only run into this when I have RF interference. One of the upper channels will sometimes interfere with my TiVo RF remotes depending on the remote channel used. It doesn't happen very often but it's annoying when it does. In my setup it seems to happen when my speaker bar switches to a different wireless subwoofer channel(it only has two to choose from). But I've also forced the remote to use a different channel which also works.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

IraF said:


> I was about to post this same issue. I use RF. There can be a delay before the Bolt responds, followed by a reaction as if I had pressed keys on the remote several times. (For instance, down arrow through a list.)
> 
> This does NOT appear to me to be queued remote presses - it's a pause after a single keypress, followed by the overreaction.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to study the TiVo program code that handles the remote receivers. Your description makes it sound like the (RF+IR) remote sends a command in RF mode, then if it gets no handshake response from the TiVo it tries resending the command in IR mode.

Any task that listens for user inputs should be an asynchronous subroutine, running at a high priority. If the TiVo's processor somehow gets bogged down doing other tasks long enough to delay processing of user inputs, that might explain what you're seeing.



IraF said:


> I've found that power cycling the Bolt fixes the problem, at least for a few days or even a week or two. Not a simple Restart - a full reboot by pulling out the power cable.
> 
> So, my guess is the problem is with the RF receiver in the Bolt, which is only reset fully when power is cut briefly. Whether it's a separate problem when the remote switches to RF, or the remote's reaction to a problem in the Bolt's RF receiver, perhaps time will make more evident.


So you've tried a simple restart using the menus, and that doesn't fix anything? Devices can sometimes get sluggish (or even freeze or reboot) due to poor memory management (a "memory leak" or whatever), but in that situation any restart should help.



IraF said:


> Maybe in all cases, the RF receiver in the Bolt loses the connection briefly, and when it reconnects things go briefly haywire. If the Bolt is supposed to respond to the remote, perhaps the remote retries a few times if the Bolt doesn't respond quickly enough?
> 
> This theory could also explain the flickering light on the Bolt. When we press a key, we are probably relatively hamfisted - resulting in a strong yellow light as the signal that is sent might last as long as hold the key. But I'd imagine when the remote is retrying, it issues signals really quickly, and those result in faint flickers as they are received quickly.


Remotes surely don't talk to the box they control all the time, or batteries would die quickly. Universal remotes can send a series of commands when you press a button, even to multiple boxes, but I think the TiVo remotes usually send just one command, maybe RF first and then IR if no acknowledgement is received, or maybe RF and IR simultaneously, with the receiver in the TiVo deciding which to use and how to process it.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> It would be interesting to study the TiVo program code that handles the remote receivers. Your description makes it sound like the (RF+IR) remote sends a command in RF mode, then if it gets no handshake response from the TiVo it tries resending the command in IR mode.


But not always - when it switches to IR there's no response from the box at all - cause the remote is not pointing at the Bolt.



L David Matheny said:


> So you've tried a simple restart using the menus, and that doesn't fix anything? Devices can sometimes get sluggish (or even freeze or reboot) due to poor memory management (a "memory leak" or whatever), but in that situation any restart should help.


So far power cycle has solved the problem the two times I tried it, while Restart via menu didn't solve it the one time I tried it. Probably too small a sample to conclude anything definitively.



L David Matheny said:


> Remotes surely don't talk to the box they control all the time, or batteries would die quickly. Universal remotes can send a series of commands when you press a button, even to multiple boxes, but I think the TiVo remotes usually send just one command, maybe RF first and then IR if no acknowledgement is received, or maybe RF and IR simultaneously, with the receiver in the TiVo deciding which to use and how to process it.


It looks to me like there are 2 phenomena:

1. Some remote keypresses emit IR (red light on remote), while most broadcast RF (yellow light on the remote). When it sends IR, there's not only no duplicate/triplicate handling on the Bolt - there's no response at all, because the remote is not pointed at the Bolt.

2. Some keypresses broadcast RF but the Bolt's response is delayed and then duplicated/triplicated.

As for interference - I have a second TiVo remote, also paired, that I usually don't use. Perhaps I should unpair it, just in case it is somehow interfering.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

IraF said:


> As for interference - I have a second TiVo remote, also paired, that I usually don't use. Perhaps I should unpair it, just in case it is somehow interfering.


I can't imagine that's an issue--it isn't sending out signals until pressed (unless it is malfunctioning).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I can't imagine that's an issue--it isn't sending out signals until pressed (unless it is malfunctioning).


Yes. i've never had other TiVo remotes cause any interference issues. It's other wireless devices. But I have over five dozen RF devices at home. And fortunately I rarely have issues.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. i've never had other TiVo remotes cause any interference issues. It's other wireless devices. But I have *over five dozen RF devices at home*. And fortunately I rarely have issues.


My gosh--you must get a suntan while you sleep at night . . . .


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

IraF said:


> So far power cycle has solved the problem the two times I tried it, while Restart via menu didn't solve it the one time I tried it. Probably too small a sample to conclude anything definitively.


If a menu restart failed (even once) to fix it, it's hard to imagine how it can be a memory management problem, although in PCs there can be low-memory areas that get cleared only by a hard reboot (reset button) but not by a soft reboot (Ctrl-Alt-Del). I suppose it's conceivable that something in the receiver circuitry is latching up, requiring a power cycle to clear it.



IraF said:


> It looks to me like there are 2 phenomena:
> 
> 1. Some remote keypresses emit IR (red light on remote), while most broadcast RF (yellow light on the remote). When it sends IR, there's not only no duplicate/triplicate handling on the Bolt - there's no response at all, because the remote is not pointed at the Bolt.
> 
> ...


The remote LED clues are confusing. I think an RF-paired remote should always use RF mode to communicate with the TiVo and IR mode to communicate with a TV, etc. If the remote flashes red (IR) for a TiVo command, that would seem to indicate that it knows there's a problem with the RF link (interference, weak battery, whatever) which caused a handshake to be missed.

If there's no RF interference, you could have a bad remote. If you have a second remote available, you could try setting it to the right IR code and pairing it for RF to see if it works better than the one you've been using.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I was under the impression that it was a communication problem between remote and TiVo causing the remote to fallback to IR. It only happens to me if I am pressing the buttons very fast like going through a menu using up/down arrows. It always fixes itself if I just slow down. This is on Roamio Pro and Roamio OTA with 4 different RF remotes. Sounds like on Bolts it is worse.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm not sure when, precisely, mine switches momentarily to IR. It doesn't happen often enough for me to have discovered a pattern, so it might the same as you've noticed - when pressing arrows fast. 

But the "delay followed by double/triple reaction" will happen even with slow, deliberate keypresses.


----------



## mayta_capac (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem with a TiVoHD and later a brand new roamio. In my case the problem was solved by switching the audio to PCM or not connecting my TiVo to my Xbox one using the hdmi pass through if I wanted Dolby. This solved my remote issue permanently for both boxes.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I never had this problem until this most recent update. 20.7.2. Very annoying.


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

seeing same issue, with bolt, I bought a new remote and same issue, when I say push to go up one, it sometimes goes up two or pauses and goes up many, seems like started after last firmware release when the display changed - 20.7.2.rc24-usc-11-849

to add to that, after a reboot, it fixes for awhile


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I have had this problem since getting my Bolt in April. I tried two different IR remotes but none of them worked any better than the orriginal RF remote. I also put a Mini and a Roamio in the same spot. Both of them worked fine. No matter where I put the Bolt it overreacts to the remote control.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

It was fine for a while, but I agree - it is back, and really bad, worse than ever, since the RC24 update. It affects not just moving around in lists, and care has to be take to not accidentally choose something deeper in the menus. Hard rebooting used to fix this, but that isn't helping this time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've got four Bolts right now on RC24 and none of them have any remote issues. Well that is as long as my WiFi Direct remotes from the Amazon Fire TV and ROku ultra don't cause interference. But as long as I keep the WiFi remotes on 5Ghz channel 165, they don't interfere with any of my TiVo RF remotes. And including my Roamios and Mini I am using seven TiVo RF remotes right now.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG I just started having this problem since the new update. I'm happy to hear it's not just me, I was starting to think the alternate is the hard drive is failing.

I've had my Bolt since January and it just started recently 
- it has also twice opened up the Netflix app while I am watching a recording where I can see the Netflix screen but still hear the live program. First time I did a restart - the second time I started up the Hulu app to get it to stop.

Has anyone found a fix or called Tivo tech?


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am glad to hear others having the same issue, misery loves company


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

started up again after the reboot, so decided to try to go to IR

Press *TiVo*+Green D until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink yellow.

still happens in IR

to go back to rf

Press TiVo + Red C until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink red.

edit : it stopped before went back to RF, so will leave like this (IR) for awhile just to make sure still happening


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mayta_capac said:


> I had a similar problem with a TiVoHD and later a brand new roamio. In my case the problem was solved by switching the audio to PCM


Tried this. Did not work. I didn't really understand why changing the audio would effect remote delays but - hey - I'll try anything.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Hmmmm.... having the same or very similar issue here on two slide remotes about ten feet from the Bolt. Trying to input a wish list title last night was pure torture. Seems to be the exact same issue on both remotes. 

I was having non-responsive issues a couple months back and moving the Bolt farther from my WiFi AP seemed to utterly solve that one. But the Bolt is nowhere near any other RF devices now and this seems to be a new issue within the last several days. 

I'm not even going to bother calling Tivo on this one.... that never gets me anywhere beyond "gosh we've never heard of that issue before", rebooting, forcing a connection and (I would assume) making sure I know how to use a remote. Kinda weary of that kind of response when I call with a complex issue. 

Paul


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

IraF said:


> It was fine for a while, but I agree - it is back, and really bad, worse than ever, since the RC24 update. It affects not just moving around in lists, and care has to be take to not accidentally choose something deeper in the menus. Hard rebooting used to fix this, but that isn't helping this time.


I have the problem too. Started with 20.7.2. I have to point the RF remote right at the Tivo from three feet away to avoid the issue. Previously, it usually happened for 2-3 days after an update then went away, but this time it hasn't gone away.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you guys all have tuning adapters? I know there was a problem like this on the Premiere back in the day and if you disconnected the TA it would go away.


----------



## CzarQwerty (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't have a tuning adapter, just a cable card. I've turned off/unplugged all other electronics (besides the tv) and still have issues. even took the batteries out of the other remotes, trying to remove any interference.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I just came here now to see if anyone was reporting any problems like this, but same for me. Also when using some apps like YT pressing buttons does not even do anything now and then. I have to press 3-5-10x until it works, almost like TiVo is using 100% resources and it has to wait until something ends.

No tuning adapter, TiVo Bolt with upgraded HD and Fios cablecard.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Do you guys all have tuning adapters? I know there was a problem like this on the Premiere back in the day and if you disconnected the TA it would go away.


I have FIOS, so no tuning adapter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was having a similar issue on my Bolt after the update, but then I disabled the MoCa and it stopped having issues. I tried that because it seemed like it had the most problems when the discovery bar was reloading or I was looking through the apps list, both of which have to access the network.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I was having a similar issue on my Bolt after the update, but then I disabled the MoCa and it stopped having issues. I tried that because it seemed like it had the most problems when the discovery bar was reloading or I was looking through the apps list, both of which have to access the network.


Well, almost all FIOS customers are using MoCA. What cable provider do we all have and/or are we all using MoCA? Is the Tivo a MoCA client or a server?

I'll start: using MoCA with Actiontec MI424WR Rev. I router with the Tivo as a MoCA client.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was using mine as a MoCa bridge to another Bolt in my office which is also setup to be a MoCa bridge. This is how I get internet from my office to my living room for all my devices.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am using Spectrum now Time Warner Cable in NY.
I had never even heard the term MOCA before this thread - how would one go about disabling it?

Personally, I don't think anything we will do will fix it - it happened in the update so I think we are going to have to wait for TiVo to fix it. Hopefully someone has reported it to them. I may give them a call myself but their customer service seems to all be outsourced out of the country these days and communicating anything to them last time I tried was a chore.


----------



## slongo (Jan 8, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am using Spectrum now Time Warner Cable in NY.
> I had never even heard the term MOCA before this thread - how would one go about disabling it?
> 
> Personally, I don't think anything we will do will fix it - it happened in the update so I think we are going to have to wait for TiVo to fix it. Hopefully someone has reported it to them. I may give them a call myself but their customer service seems to all be outsourced out of the country these days and communicating anything to them last time I tried was a chore.


I have MoCa disabled, have never enabled it, and still experience the latency. If you're curious, you can find in 'Settings & Messages' -> 'Network Settings' -> 'Change Network Settings'


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

Having this problem since the last update on my Bolt + on Comcast. No MOCA. Getting really annoying.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadkill97006 (Sep 14, 2015)

Two RF remotes, no MOCA. Comcast cable card. This happened quite a while ago and eventually disappeared. In the past week, it's back with a vengeance. This TiVo is pure torture these days.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Roadkill97006 said:


> Two RF remotes, no MOCA. Comcast cable card. This happened quite a while ago and eventually disappeared. In the past week, it's back with a vengeance. This TiVo is pure torture these days.


OK, so it's not MoCA related and is just random. Some have tuning adapters and some don't. Spectrum, Comcast, and FIOS users are experiencing it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> OK, so it's not MoCA related and is just random. Some have tuning adapters and some don't. Spectrum, Comcast, and FIOS users are experiencing it.


For me on FiOS, the only time I experience it with my seven TiVo RF remotes is when there is interference from my WiFi direct remotes. Amazon Fire TVs and Rokus use WiFi direct remotes for their wireless remotes.

And in my setups, they interfere with the TiVo RF remotes when using certain WiFi channels. So as long as they are on a non interfering WiFi channel(I use channel 165), I don't get any interference with my TiVo remotes. So I have no button press issues with no interference.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

BobCamp1 said:


> OK, so it's not MoCA related and is just random. Some have tuning adapters and some don't. Spectrum, Comcast, and FIOS users are experiencing it.


My Bolt is only connected to an OTA antenna, no cable, no MoCA, and I have noticed it since the latest software update.
Never experienced it before then.

phox


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am getting soooo frustrated with this issue. They need to fix this asap!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mine has gotten better over the last fews days. (I'm sure that will curse it.)


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

I think TiVo's developers don't actually use TiVos.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I experience 30-second skip delays while watching football games. I use the 30-second skip to skip over everything to get to the beginning of the next play. The delay gets slower and slower progressively. Can't make it through a whole game without the delay of each skip exceeding a second. If I stop watching for a while and come back, then the 30-second skip is back to normal. Fast forward seems to work fine while the 30-second skip is malfunctioning.

One time I had slowness navigating through the menus and would see blue spinning circles. This slowness got progressively worse to the point where the Bolt became unresponsive to remote presses and the screen was black except for the show playing in the top right corner. I let it sit for a little while and when I returned, the show was playing full screen and everything was back to normal.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> One time I had slowness navigating through the menus and would see blue spinning circles. This slowness got progressively worse to the point where the Bolt became unresponsive to remote presses and the screen was black except for the show playing in the top right corner. I let it sit for a little while and when I returned, the show was playing full screen and everything was back to normal.


Had something akin to this once, but it hasn't recurred. It was almost as if the processor was taxed with some internal task.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Had something akin to this once, but it hasn't recurred. It was almost as if the processor was taxed with some internal task.


Yes, shows were recording even when the Bolt became unresponsive. I have it set to enter standby after 4 hours because of the HDCP issue. Maybe I caught the bolt as it was entering standby mode and it locked up for a while before it could recover. I think I will turn off standby mode since I am using an HDMI splitter to resolve the HDCP issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I take it this is Bolt specific issue? Because don't have this issue at all with my Roamio Pro RF remote or the 2 series 4 IR remotes.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Anyone else having recent trouble with TV volume control with your TiVo remote?


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I take it this is Bolt specific issue? Because don't have this issue at all with my Roamio Pro RF remote or the 2 series 4 IR remotes.


I have a Roamio Basic OTA and have had this problem forever. I have basically given up hoping for a fix from TiVo.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

I just got a new Bolt this week since TiVo was offering a deal where I could transfer my life-time service from my old Premiere XL. I'm having this button delay and double press issue also. Am I to understand that it didn't always do this and may be fixed? Because if it's not going to go away then I need to know so I can send the Bolt back. This issue has been annoying the heck out of me and I've only had the box a few days.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

TrueEddie said:


> I just got a new Bolt this week since TiVo was offering a deal where I could transfer my life-time service from my old Premiere XL. I'm having this button delay and double press issue also. Am I to understand that it didn't always do this and may be fixed? Because if it's not going to go away then I need to know so I can send the Bolt back. This issue has been annoying the heck out of me and I've only had the box a few days.


Wait a few days and see if it is still happening. Sometimes when the Bolt is too busy doing stuff (like when it is indexing stuff in the background during initial install) it seems to miss button presses. It feels like there is a queue of button presses to be processed on the TiVo side. When this type of missed press has happened to me, the remote will often go from RF mode (yellow light) to IR mode (red light). I believe if the remote and TiVo don't have acknowledgment the remote will assume there is some issue with RF communications and switch to IR mode as a fallback. If your remote is not line of sight (since there would be no need for line of sight using RF), this brief switch to IR may make make it feel like a button was missed.

Besides the Bolt being too busy, you might get missed presses from low batteries or defective RF receiver.

The battery situation you can test yourself. If it is issue with RF, you can switch your remote to IR mode (using TiVo+RedC)


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> Anyone else having recent trouble with TV volume control with your TiVo remote?


Update:

It is and continues to be the Samsung TV "hub" issue that everyone is complaining about. Not a TiVo problem.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

About a year ago I had a Bolt and really liked it. 

I had zero problems of any sort.

I switched to DirecTV and now use their DVR. However, I'm thinking about switching from DirecTV back to cable (due to price).

If I do that, I would get another Bolt.

(I sold my old Bolt.)

Am I to understand that this button delay problem is wide-spread? Seeing these complaints actually has me second guessing my decision to move back to the Bolt and cable.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

It doesn't kill functionality, you just have to remember you may have a problem and instead of hitting down-down-down-select, just pause after each down and wait to see how many down's you end up getting.

phox


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

7thton said:


> ...Am I to understand that this button delay problem is wide-spread? Seeing these complaints actually has me second guessing my decision to move back to the Bolt and cable.


I took advantage of the $99 Lifetime Transfer deal. I received the new Bolt yesterday, set it up and used it for a couple of hours. There were no "button delay" or "double-presses" at all - everything worked perfectly. I'll update here if anything changes.


----------



## e_identity (Jan 21, 2005)

I also took advantage of the $99 Lifetime Transfer deal. I received the new Bolt and set it up yesterday. Unfortunately, I am having both the "button delay" and "double-presses" problems. I am using the Slide remote in RF more that I have been using for years with no problems on me Premiere . I will try a restart, but will also notify TiVo and am seriously considering returning the unit. The user experience was miserable.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

e_identity said:


> I also took advantage of the $99 Lifetime Transfer deal. I received the new Bolt and set it up yesterday. Unfortunately, I am having both the "button delay" and "double-presses" problems. I am using the Slide remote in RF more that I have been using for years with no problems on me Premiere . I will try a restart, but will also notify TiVo and am seriously considering returning the unit. The user experience was miserable.


Give it a few days to settle down. I've found sometimes when the unit is doing a lot of stuff in the background, indexing guide data, possibly other stuff like transfering shows from your old unit, or if TiVo servers are having issues, it'll be slow to process remote presses.

Under normal conditions it is pretty snappy.

Alternatively you might have some defect/issue with the RF receiver on the unit.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

7thton said:


> About a year ago I had a Bolt and really liked it.
> 
> I had zero problems of any sort.
> 
> ...


I've had a Bolt for a while and this situation occurs every now-and-again. Irritating, but far from a dealbreaker.


----------



## kalantan (Sep 13, 2005)

Brand new Bolt here. Same annoying issue. Will give it a few days and subscribe to this thread in hopes of it going away, or getting solved soon...


----------



## ajbeaman (Jul 24, 2004)

I had the same problems when I set up my new Bolt last Saturday (jumps and delays). I called Tivo and they said they would send a new one. Frustrated I paired an old Premiere remote which is IR only. It worked perfectly. Reset the bolt remote to IR and it also worked. Then I called Tivo to cancel the new remote delivery because the remote now worked in IR mode. The tech had me do a hard reboot and believe it or not it then worked in RF mode. 
The next day I paired my slide remote, from my Roamio to the bolt and the jumping problem returned to all the RF remotes. Another hard reboot and problem solved again.


----------



## sasmallen (Mar 13, 2008)

I had this same problem after getting my new Bolt this past Saturday via the $99 transfer offer. I had a slide remove I've been using with my XL4 for the last 2+ yrs. I paired that slide remote to my new Bolt and it was a VERY frustrating weekend! The "double press" error was happening almost every single time I used the remote. After reading this thread along with other information through google, I decided to try to just deal with it for as long as I could (after many re-pairings, reboots, etc). I had already upgraded the drive in my new Bolt, and was in the process of transferring over 100s of hrs of recordings from my XL4...sending the Bolt back for a replacement wasn't something I even wanted to think about! 

Early afternoon Monday the Bolt restarted on it's own while I was watching news. After it rebooted the only difference I noticed was a message about a channel lineup change that really didn't matter to me. It was about a hr after it had restarted that it dawned on me that the remote was working perfectly...No Double Presses! I still can't believe it, but I've had zero slide remote problems since Mon PM (knock on wood). I never thought I'd be so happy to have something work like it's supposed to... I was so frustrated that weekend that I wanted to just throw the remote against the wall too many times to count! (Glad I didn't!)


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

sfhub said:


> Give it a few days to settle down. I've found sometimes when the unit is doing a lot of stuff in the background, indexing guide data, possibly other stuff like transfering shows from your old unit, or if TiVo servers are having issues, it'll be slow to process remote presses.
> 
> Under normal conditions it is pretty snappy.
> 
> Alternatively you might have some defect/issue with the RF receiver on the unit.


No, this is different. It used to be like how you described it, but now the issue never goes away for some people. It started immediately after the new software release.

I can see that remote LED on the Tivo simply isn't blinking when it's supposed to. When you press a button and immediately release, the remote is sending two codes (one for "press" and one for "release") and the "release" code isn't always being received. Tivo misinterprets that as a "briefly held down" event, hence multiple key presses. Obviously if it misses the "depressed" button code it won't do anything.

I can see how if it were any worse than it is on my Tivo it would be a dealbreaker.

I'll switch to IR mode as soon as I figure out how and see if it improves anything.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

BobCamp1 said:


> No, this is different. It used to be like how you described it, but now the issue never goes away for some people. It started immediately after the new software release.


What you describe is different, but I think the core problem is possibly the same. IMO the priority for processing RF remote presses is different than the priority for handling IR remote presses and this makes the RF processing more susceptible to the CPU being busy. It feels like IR events are being put on a queue by hardware (to be further processed) while RF requires CPU involvement. I'll say I don't have any proof this is what is happening, it is just a theory based on observed behavior and reading other people's posts.

Now as to why this happens for some but not others and why it started happening after the last software release, there is probably some bad code somewhere keeping the CPU busy that is triggered under some but not all situations. I'm curious, when the issue is present, is your ODT higher than in the past?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Same issue here on my new Bolt. I didn’t notice it at first either because (1) the remote may have initially paired itself in IR mode, or (2) I gave it only light OTA use at first to make sure the box worked. Today I paired a cablecard to it, downloaded massive program data, and set my remote address leaving it in RF mode and I had no control over the Bolt whatsoever. A hard reboot has improved things for now.


----------



## davemorg (Oct 8, 2017)

Same issue here as well. New Bolt 1TB. Remote in RF mode experiences double press and delay issues. Both stock remote and Slide Pro that I used with Premiere. Watching this thread—will also contact tivo.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

This problem started with a new Bolt after pairing a second remote. It's in line of sight so we turned off the RF function. Seems to be working fine now on IR alone. We have a Roameo downstairs with 2 paired RF remotes and no issues, but it's hidden. I wonder if it's an issue with the box mistakenly responding to both the IR and RF signals.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

kalantan said:


> Brand new Bolt here. Same annoying issue. Will give it a few days and subscribe to this thread in hopes of it going away, or getting solved soon...


Same issue here. Remote only works in ir mode which totally negates the keyboard and my reason for getting the slide. Tivo seems invapable of solving the issue. Had Bolt since June ans slide for 60 days.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

It is a little bit strange. I hardly ever see this issue and if I do it goes away pretty quick.

I was testing out some time server stuff to try to narrow down the Bolt off by 2 minute issue, so I switch the Bolt to use ethernet instead of MoCA. Now I've been seeing the stuck presses with the many buttons presses queued which all playback in a fury.

I switched back to MoCA (Client) and it went away.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

sfhub said:


> It is a little bit strange. I hardly ever see this issue and if I do it goes away pretty quick.
> 
> I was testing out some time server stuff to try to narrow down the Bolt off by 2 minute issue, so I switch the Bolt to use ethernet instead of MoCA. Now I've been seeing the stuck presses with the many buttons presses queued which all playback in a fury.
> 
> I switched back to MoCA (Client) and it went away.


I'm already in MoCA client mode.

I switched to IR mode and it helped a little but the problem was still there.

I've found that pointing the remote right at the Bolt reduces the chances of it happening, even in RF mode.

I don't know what my ODT was in the past, so I don't know if it's running hotter. But the fan is running the same speed so it can't be that much higher. I don't think something is stuck at 100% usage, it's just not smooth at all.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

A little good news for a change. I restarted the Bolt box and now the Tivo slide seems to be working much better with no delay and only occasional double press jumps.


----------



## mc2wheels (May 25, 2004)

2 new Bolt+ remotes. One worked right out of the box, but the other did the laggy press or multiple pressing. I paired it multiple times with no luck, and then started using it in IR mode because that worked.

I contacted support and the had me reset the remote, and this worked.

To reset the remote, press and hold tivo button and tv power until it blinks red. Then do three thumbs down followed by enter. It blinks red three times after that. I did the away from my Tivo just in case. Anyway, I then did the remote setup again, pairing and for my tv, and it works great.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for the tips. I tried it but I am still getting double and sometimes triple jumps between recorded programsand channel selection. 
When I speak to the people who call themselves customer service they acknowledge Tivo knows about this problem and says they are working on it along with trying to get Tivo online to function properly.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

I reset my remote last night and it got a lot WORSE. It was unusable. Every button press resulted in 0-6 virtual presses. So I pulled the plug and when it came back it works better than it did before I reset the remote.

I have tried simply resetting the Tivo before and it had no impact.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

BobCamp1 said:


> I reset my remote last night and it got a lot WORSE. It was unusable. Every button press resulted in 0-6 virtual presses. So I pulled the plug and when it came back it works better than it did before I reset the remote.
> 
> I have tried simply resetting the Tivo before and it had no impact.


Curious was it working fine before 20.7.2.RC24 and immediately started working poorly after or was it always behaving a little strange, just not as bad as after 20.7.2.RC24?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

sfhub said:


> Curious was it working fine before 20.7.2.RC24 and immediately started working poorly after or was it always behaving a little strange, just not as bad as after 20.7.2.RC24?


It immediately started working poorly at 20.7.2. Before, it would act a little funny for a day or two after a software update, and sometimes I would have to reboot it just once around 72 hours after an update. But after that it would work just fine.


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

I have had my Bolt + for a month now and in the last few days I too am seeing what appears to be a delay and then jumping 2 or 3 lines or selections when in the guide or in Tivo Central using the remote.

I have restarted Bolt and for little while it seems OK but then it creeps in.

Software version is 20.7.2RC24-USC-11-849 

Rew


----------



## TarzanaKH (Oct 12, 2017)

Had the delay and double press with my bolt as well. Put the remote in IR instead of RF mode and problem is solved. Not ideal, but TiVo will have a fix in the next month or so. 
Switching to IR mode:
To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights.


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

TarzanaKH said:


> Had the delay and double press with my bolt as well. Put the remote in IR instead of RF mode and problem is solved. Not ideal, but TiVo will have a fix in the next month or so.
> Switching to IR mode:
> To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights.


Thanks for the info


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

7thton said:


> About a year ago I had a Bolt and really liked it.
> 
> I had zero problems of any sort.
> 
> ...


I'm having no issues here with button delays or button presses. The only thing that causes any problem here is from interference from a WiFi Direct remote. Which will cause these symptoms. But I force my WiFi Direct remotes from Roku and Amazon to use a WiFi channel that doesn't interfere with my TiVo remotes.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Last night, I received 20.7.4 and all of my remote control problems have disappeared.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

BobCamp1 said:


> Last night, I received 20.7.4 and all of my remote control problems have disappeared.


Excellent news, thanks! (BTW, I have been trying to force this update by connecting manually several times a day with no luck. Any ideas?)


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

T-Shee said:


> Excellent news, thanks! (BTW, I have been trying to force this update by connecting manually several times a day with no luck. Any ideas?)


You just have to wait. A watched pot never boils. And manually connecting doesn't do anything.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

When I called Tivo about this issue and the non-functional Tivo Online issue, after I expressed my heartfelt concern and disgust, I was told I would be placed on a priority list for new firmware. I just checked and I am currently running 20.7.4.RC2-USC-11-849. Is this new? I have not yet noticed remote issues today but you know how hard it is to prove a negative....

I also note that Tivo Online is once again working. 

Completely mystifies me why Tivo does not participate here with feedback and status updates. This forum is a concentration of savvy knowledgeable Tivo customers, some of who I think know more than Tivo does about the system. 

Paul


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

T-Shee said:


> Excellent news, thanks! (BTW, I have been trying to force this update by connecting manually several times a day with no luck. Any ideas?)


You'll probably get no indications of the update. There was no Pending Restart for me, but since others reported no Pending Restart either, I just rebooted manually and it displayed the Update will take an hour or longer message, but then finished the reboot in a little over 2 minutes, which is normally how long it takes.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

sfhub said:


> You'll probably get no indications of the update. There was no Pending Restart for me, but since others reported no Pending Restart either, I just rebooted manually and it displayed the Update will take an hour or longer message, but then finished the reboot in a little over 2 minutes, which is normally how long it takes.


Thanks, sfhub ! I remember a few years back being able to "force" an update by connecting several times in a row, three, I think. I got the 20.7.4 update last night, all tuners tuned to the same channel, like every reboot. All good now. Thanks again.

Question: The 20.7.4 took very little additional time to load than a normal reboot? (sounds like it was a minor patch that got downloaded instead of a complete OS reload.)

Indeed, the remote is working fine now, but it would work fine after a reboot before under 20.7.2, so I guess we'll have to wait a few days to see if it's truly been fixed in 20.7.4 (the "delays and double's" took a few days to re-surface after a reboot on 20.7.2).

20.7.4 seems to have affected my channel switching in a good way: it's definitely faster than it was on 20.7.2, though you'd need a stopwatch and good reflexes to measure it. The Bolt seems to respond quicker overall now.

I noticed a whole group of new parameters in the DIAGNOSTICS area with the 20.7.4 update: *VOD*. Interesting. (I could swear they weren't there before.)


----------



## CzarQwerty (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been running on 20.7.4 for several days now and no more remote issues. My issues wouldn't go away with any type of reboot. 20.7.4 seems to have fixed it for me.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

FWIW, at least here on my Bolt the remote issues are apparently not 100% resolved on 20.7.4. Recently, I have seen several instances of either missing a button press or interpreting a single press as a double. Nowhere near as frequent or severe as before this update, but not 100% gone either. And interestingly, I saw a couple instances of what seemed to be the same issue on our Roamio that we updated to the Hydra GUI. Using a completely different remote on the Roamio, so it is not just a remote issue. 

So I guess just a heads up....

Paul


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, I bought a new VOX remote to try out and now I have the new Hydra interface too- I no longer have any remote issues. So, either the new Hydra interface fixed the problem, or the new remote itself fixed it. Either way the frustration is gone (but Hydra adds it's own frustration trust me!)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ohboy710 said:


> For what it's worth, I bought a new VOX remote to try out and now I have the new Hydra interface too- I no longer have any remote issues. So, either the new Hydra interface fixed the problem, or the new remote itself fixed it. Either way the frustration is gone (but Hydra adds it's own frustration trust me!)


The Vox remote uses Bluetooth. While the other remotes used some other form of RF, not BT.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

TiVo Bolt 1T with 1T extender with running new experience is *slow*. Push remote OK to play recording and wait and wait and wait. Finally executes. Storage space used less than 20%. Does not matter which remote I use.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> TiVo Bolt 1T with 1T extender with running new experience is *slow*. Push remote OK to play recording and wait and wait and wait. Finally executes. Storage space used less than 20%. Does not matter which remote I use.


Can you test doing the same with the TiVo App?

Scott


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

Good response using my TiVo App streaming to my Samsung S7 Edge over my LAN wireless inside my home. The S7 is attached over the 5Ghz signal.
An item to note, my ISP is terrible. Service ranges from 150 Kbps to 10 Mbps. It is a bulk service provider to my community. It will be changed out in the next few months. I cannot image why that would affect start play function to watch a recording on my TiVo Bolt, but I want you to understand my environment. Also, the execution times of remote commands vary. I cannot make them repeat at will. Sometimes it works at a decent rate.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> Good response using my TiVo App streaming to my Samsung S7 Edge over my LAN wireless inside my home. The S7 is attached over the 5Ghz signal.
> An item to note, my ISP is terrible. Service ranges from 150 Kbps to 10 Mbps. It is a bulk service provider to my community. It will be changed out in the next few months. I cannot image why that would affect start play function to watch a recording on my TiVo Bolt, but I want you to understand my environment. Also, the execution times of remote commands vary. I cannot make them repeat at will. Sometimes it works at a decent rate.


So what was the result using the TiVo App? The same issue?

Others have reported issues with playing a show being delayed in the past due to TiVo server issues occasionally or local Internet issues (I believe this was worse when selecting Play with the show highlighted versus opening the show and selecting Play from the menu). TiVo does pull at least the images that display with the show information from the Internet (i.tivo.com which is now served by Akamai versus coming from TiVo's servers which is good) so I'm guessing that's part of your issue if you are getting that kind of poor Internet service now. Hopefully your new ISP is going to be better!

Scott


----------

